# opening SA bank account



## Dragonella (Jun 10, 2009)

HI can anyone help with info about opening an SA Bank Account. We immigrated to UK from SA in 1998. Hubby has just been paid out on a policy in SA and we want to leave the funds there as we intend to return to SA in 2011. We are returning in November for 3 weeks - would we be able to open a bank account even if we're not resident?


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragonella said:


> HI can anyone help with info about opening an SA Bank Account. We immigrated to UK from SA in 1998. Hubby has just been paid out on a policy in SA and we want to leave the funds there as we intend to return to SA in 2011. We are returning in November for 3 weeks - would we be able to open a bank account even if we're not resident?


Hi

I opened an account a few years ago as a non resident. But i am sure you have to be in country to do this. You could try contacting one of the big banks who have an office in London (I am sure ABSA do) they may be able to help this side.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragonella said:


> HI can anyone help with info about opening an SA Bank Account. We immigrated to UK from SA in 1998. Hubby has just been paid out on a policy in SA and we want to leave the funds there as we intend to return to SA in 2011. We are returning in November for 3 weeks - would we be able to open a bank account even if we're not resident?


hi try this link

Non-resident Banking

ned bank non residence accounts


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*New Bank Account*

Hello

no, they will not allow you to open a Bank Account unless you actually have a VALID address in SOuth Africa, prefarably near (within 20 miles) of the branch where you want to open an account.

I tried opening an account at Standard Bank in Plumstead (Cape Town), but because I could not provide a local Cape Town Address, they refused to open a new account for me.

Also they will want to see you face-to-face with ID-Book in hand.

It's a very difficult situation.


----------

